# Old Like Me



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

When my son was two years old I built this old trailer to give him rides in. It was built from old lumber my dad had laying around the farm. Well my son is now 47 and the old thing is still working. I know your saying how old is this guy. Well I came with the dirt. The old trailer has every tool I use on it for gardening,pruning. Saves me alot of trips back to the shed. Every now and then she need's some fixing just like her owner.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Looks like a nice rig to me...and earns its keep..


----------



## Priority1 (Jun 28, 2011)

GJ keeping an old trailer and lots of memories alive.


----------



## Kd7lmq (Sep 5, 2010)

I think I will have to build one also, great idea and it also would keep me from running back and forth. I think I will also build an ice chest into it to keep be from running back and forth for the other thing.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Then you'd need to put a bucket on it for the other other thing!!!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

There you,you just proven you don't need fancy piece equipment w/fancy name to get the job done,and by the looks of well built cart another generation shall added.


----------



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

i love it ... love how everything has it's own place and everything is in it's place.. easy to find stuff. and easy to put it back.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

What a great idea to keep everything in one place but still be portable! Good job on the build and thanks for the pictures. Bye


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

thats an excellent idea and it keeps everything in one small place in the shed instead of scattered everywhere.or hanging all over the walls and ceilings,and you always know where to find your stuff (unless the wife "borrows"it)


----------



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

p.s. love the trailer jack...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Some memories are well worth the effort,right?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I love it and he doesn't need a bucket since he already has a tub.


----------

